# Do You Cast Blanks Under Pressure or Vacuum?



## Randy_ (Aug 31, 2007)

I have seen posts about casting blanks and it appears that some folks do it in a pressurized environment and others prefer a vacuum and there may be some who use neither?  So here is a poll to see what technique is preferred.


----------



## doddman70 (Aug 31, 2007)

I use poly resin with different kinds of dyes i have not yet tried to cast any objects in resin so i dont know how it would work without a presure pot but when i do i'll let you know.[][]

shane


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 31, 2007)

I have tried neither, use neither.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 31, 2007)

Vacuum is presure


----------



## stevers (Aug 31, 2007)

I checked neither. This is because I use pressure on specific things and vacuum on other things. It's not whether I prefer one over the other, It's which one will do what I need it to do.


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 31, 2007)

Steve:  Thanks for your response.  Did you mean to say "other" rather than "neither?"


----------



## stevers (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes I did Randy, thanks.


----------



## gketell (Sep 1, 2007)

You missed one option: I use vacuum followed by pressure.  

GK


----------



## stevers (Sep 1, 2007)

Some times I use pressure fallowed by breaking stuff and throwing away the waisted resin.[][][][][]


----------

